

Market Research Tip for Startups: Use Mechanical Turks - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/05/28/weekly-gem-from-the-founder-institute-mechanical-turks-for-market-research/

======
alain94040
Another interesting tip from that session: how to tell if your market is real
or is a niche. Counterintuitive, but true.

